# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کد دسترسي براي انتخاب رشته در سايت دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي

## re.za

کد دسترسي براي انتخاب رشته در سايت دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي چیه چکار باید باهاش کرد

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

برای انتخاب رشته آزاد هستش

----------


## re.za

من چطور باید از این کد استفاده کنم و چه فایده ای داره تو انتخاب رشته

----------


## مهسـا

> کد دسترسي براي انتخاب رشته در سايت دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي چیه چکار باید باهاش کرد


همون کدی که پایین کارنامه سراسریتونه رو میگین؟خب برای انتخاب رشته ازاد فقط اون کدو ازتون میخواد تا اون نباشه نمیشه انتخاب کرد

----------


## re.za

چطور باید ثبت نام کرد
شناسه ثبت نام
و
رمز ثبت نام
رو باید آز کجا بگیرم

شناسه انتخاب رشته دارم

----------


## re.za

up

----------


## مهسـا

> چطور باید ثبت نام کرد
> شناسه ثبت نام
> و
> رمز ثبت نام
> رو باید آز کجا بگیرم
> 
> شناسه انتخاب رشته دارم


بقیشو باید از روی کارت اعتباری بزنین

----------


## re.za

ممنون

----------

